# What, If Anything, Do US Expats Do in Mexico on the Fourth?



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Here in the Great North, it's going to be low key for many of us today. The predicted high is 104F, with such high humidity that the heat index is expected to hit 115F.

But, if you are from the US, you know the usual drill: family picnics, hot dogs, buy some fireworks for all day noise, and find a blanket or a folding chair to watch the fireworks, once the long summer twilight comes to a close.

In my little suburb, the Roseville Community Band plays at our Central Park, and their last song is "The Star Spangled Banner." Just as they hit "...the rocket's red glare", the fireworks start.

It got me thinking about the idea of celebrating a holiday that's unique to one country, when living in another.

Are there celebrations planned? Do people who have jobs take the day off? 

Do people even use fireworks in MX?

What, if anything, is up?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> ...
> Do people even use fireworks in MX?
> ...


I got a laugh out of the "Do people even use fireworks in MX?" question. That is like asking if dogs have fleas. Mexicans love fireworks and use pretty much any occasion as an excuse. The biggest fireworks displays I have seen are for their equivalent of the Fourth of July. On September 15th at 11 pm they start their independence day celebration with the "El Grito"* followed by fireworks. I was in the Zocalo in Mexico City for the El Grito in 2010, the bicentennial year, and it was amazing.

One difference in Mexico is that they are not overrun with personal injury lawyers and lawsuits, so they don't worry as much about safety. You can stand right next to the places where they are setting off the fireworks with the ash and particles raining down on your head. It makes the display much more spectacular and fun than watching safely from a distance.

*El Grito = "the shout". A local or national leader makes a very short speech then leads the crowd in a chorus of "Viva Mexico"s.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just figure that I'm not afraid to display my ignorance. 

There was one time, when I was a kid, that the fireworks didn't fly high enough. Too much humidity? Got wet?

But I do remember "ash and particles raining down on (my) head." I also remember much crying, as Mom and Dad folded up the blankets and made us leave.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

In La Paz, fireworks are an essential part of any fiesta, and there are plenty! I usually have a good rooftop view and stay home with my poor dog, who is convinced the world is ending. Nothing happens here on the 4th of July, unless it's a private gathering or a special event in a restaurant that caters to foreigners. Most expats head north during the warm months, so not that many are around in July.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I got a laugh out of the "Do people even use fireworks in MX?" question. That is like asking if dogs have fleas. Mexicans love fireworks and use pretty much any occasion as an excuse. The biggest fireworks displays I have seen are for their equivalent of the Fourth of July. On September 15th at 11 pm they start their independence day celebration with the "El Grito"* followed by fireworks. I was in the Zocalo in Mexico City for the El Grito in 2010, the bicentennial year, and it was amazing.
> 
> One difference in Mexico is that they are not overrun with personal injury lawyers and lawsuits, so they don't worry as much about safety. You can stand right next to the places where they are setting off the fireworks with the ash and particles raining down on your head. It makes the display much more spectacular and fun than watching safely from a distance.
> 
> *El Grito = "the shout". A local or national leader makes a very short speech then leads the crowd in a chorus of "Viva Mexico"s.


I was going to make a comment about fireworks in Mexico. Thanks for doing it for me, TG. Another point, Mexicans seem to like the NOISE that fireworks make as much as, or even more, than the sparkling colors. If you live anywhere near a church, you may hear loud booms coming from firecrackers (just noise) during celebrations of saints days and other religious festivities.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At 6:30 this morning, there were 15 cohete explosions overhead, followed by a brass band and mariachi singing of "Las Nañanitas". Then, fifteen more cohetes were fired.
Some girl in the area just turned 15 and her quinceañera celebrations and party will last all day, all night and into tomorrow. Now, she is 'eligible'. Her entire family is now probably broke and heavily in debt.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

In communities where you find many expats from the USA, someone or some organization will sponsor a 4th of July event. In Mexico City the U.S. Ambassador hosts a picnic at his home ... at a time prior to the 4th, sometimes in June ... because the Ambassadors have, typically, returned to the USA for the 4th holiday. I've celebrated the 4th in at the Ambassador's picnic in Mexico, China, the old USSR, etc., and each is special in some way when you're abroad and amongst fellow countrymen. But the 4th is a USA holiday and like the independence celebrations in Mexico the events are almost all in the country of origin.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Today was the last day of school at our local Primeria and I was invited to graduation. Singing, marching and the National Anthem. That's it for me

Sparks Mexico: Graduation Day


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> In Mexico City the U.S. Ambassador hosts a picnic at his home ... at a time prior to the 4th, sometimes in June ... because the Ambassadors have, typically, returned to the USA for the 4th holiday. I've celebrated the 4th in at the Ambassador's picnic in Mexico,


Wow, I'm impressed. I've never been invited to the Ambassador's 4th of July picnic in Mexico City. How did you get on the guest list?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. I've never been invited to the Ambassador's 4th of July picnic in Mexico City. How did you get on the guest list?


Me, too. OTOH, they're clearly missing out by not inviting the gracious and charming Ms. Verde.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. I've never been invited to the Ambassador's 4th of July picnic in Mexico City. How did you get on the guest list?


The American Society helps to organize it and you can also contact the citizens services office at the Embassy to be included on the list. Before 9/11 it was easy to go, you could almost just walk in. It's tightened-up a bit since then. My suggestion is that you start by checking with the American Society


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Me, too. OTOH, they're clearly missing out by not inviting the gracious and charming Ms. Verde.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Longford said:


> In communities where you find many expats from the USA, someone or some organization will sponsor a 4th of July event. In Mexico City the U.S. Ambassador hosts a picnic at his home ... at a time prior to the 4th, sometimes in June ... because the Ambassadors have, typically, returned to the USA for the 4th holiday. I've celebrated the 4th in at the Ambassador's picnic in Mexico, China, the old USSR, etc., and each is special in some way when you're abroad and amongst fellow countrymen. But the 4th is a USA holiday and like the independence celebrations in Mexico the events are almost all in the country of origin.


When I lived in Cairo, there used to be (maybe still are) July 4th events for people connected with the US Embassy and related organizations. Non-connected expats were not welcome. Ironically, for French independence day on July 14, their embassy would send out announcements around the same time warmly inviting all French expats to their holiday festivities, while US expats were pointedly being told to stay away from ours.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> The American Society helps to organize it and you can also contact the citizens services office at the Embassy to be included on the list. Before 9/11 it was easy to go, you could almost just walk in. It's tightened-up a bit since then. My suggestion is that you start by checking with the American Society


Thanks for the info. Maybe next year . . . 

What other kinds of activities does the American Society organize?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I suspect that Embassy controls celebrations and invitees much more these day with outside threats. When I was in Biejing 1994-96, the Embassy was open to all Americans and invited Chinese guests if pre approved. There was one Marine guard to check passports.
It was all day affair. This also when Marine barracks had friday night "wets" and all US citizens invited. I went back around 2003 and you couldn't get within three blocks of the embassy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I suspect that Embassy controls celebrations and invitees much more these day with outside threats. When I was in Biejing 1994-96, the Embassy was open to all Americans and invited Chinese guests if pre approved. There was one Marine guard to check passports.
> It was all day affair. This also when Marine barracks had friday night "wets" and all US citizens invited. I went back around 2003 and you couldn't get within three blocks of the embassy.


Lástima . . .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I just remembered...Daughter lives in Vicenza, IT, where an American air base is located.

There are frequent protests by various groups against its presence.

That may be part of the reason that the base invites locals to fireworks on the fourth.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> I just remembered...Daughter lives in Vicenza, IT, where an American air base is located.
> 
> There are frequent protests by various groups against its presence.
> 
> That may be part of the reason that the base invites locals to fireworks on the fourth.


I lived in Tucson, AZ and when there I was appointed to the civilian liasion/oversight committee comprised of community leaders and persons of influence. There were maybe 25 of us. The Department of Defense establishes just such committees to foster closer relationships with the communities where the bases are located. Davis Monthan in Tucson is a former SAC base and today is used largely by Homeland Security to accomplish its goals. These committees serve a good purpose in that they allow community leaders to talk within their constituencies about the goings on and benefits these bases bring to the areas. It was a base with somewhat high security levels and it didn't have fireworks at the 4th, however.


----------

